# Questions about teeth?!



## Tymaca (Oct 13, 2011)

Oh, another exciting discovery - Zoe's father has a Champion Certificate from The American Kennel Club!


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

Tymaca said:


> I am also taking her to the vet tomorrow to make she she is up to date on everything and for them to take a look at her teeth. I just want to make sure I am doing all the necessary preventative care to ensure a healthy LONG life!


Well it sounds like yr doing exactly the right thing. I could go on and on and give u my humble opinion on the teeth thing . . . but yr vet's the expert . . I'm not. 

I'd sure be interested to hear what _they_ say abt the teeth. 

It's kinda' interesting to track the lineage of dogs that are registered with PoodlePedigree. U can trace their ancestors back quite a way. 

Best of luck tomorrow!


----------



## Rowan (May 27, 2011)

Tymaca said:


> I am learning so much on here, only having my 1 year old SPOO for less than a week.  I fall deeper and deeper in love as the minutes pass. I am so lucky to have found her! I do have concerns about her teeth though. I just got all of her records in the mail today and learned a bunch more about her. Both of her parents had extensive genetic testing done, and I have records of all of them and everything is good, normal, clear or negative, so that is AWESOME!!! They even have a Puppy Aptitude Test that was given to her and I have all the results. So cool! She got mostly 3's and 2 4's.
> 
> *Her records indicate the she had her lower canine's extracted for Conformation. What is that? She also had a malocclusion, so her lower Canine? was cut down. I almost thought the top broke off of it until I realized it was done by the vet. Is this stuff normal?*
> 
> ...


Bolding is mine.

I have no idea but I'm interested to learn why this was done. It's great that you're being proactive in her care. Please let us know what the vet says! 

A lot of people on here feed the raw diet so you're in good hands.


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

Guess teeth issues are going around; Sunny's teeth are not the best, either. I have started using Leba III (spray 2X day) and have scaled off a little tartar--actually some of it came off just using my nail, etc. I am worried about his gums as they seem a little red at the toothline and were close to bleeding after he chewed on a bully -- my vet here suggests a professional scaling and he would be out 10 minutes --- I am not going there yet since I am leary about putting a dog out unless necessary. And, since he was neutered less than 2 months ago, I wish I had known the condition of the teeth and I would have had the Canadian vet take care of it. 

So I guess its RMB's, Leba III, brushing and keeping an eye on it, too. Sunny is only 3 1/2 but was not on a raw diet; Jake was almost 14 and on a raw diet for most fo his life and his teeth were beautiful.


----------



## Tymaca (Oct 13, 2011)

Rowan said:


> I have no idea but I'm interested to learn why this was done.


I can't wait to figure it out too! The only thing that I found online it that they extract them if the adult teeth are coming in too quickly? On her papers it stated that she had a scissor bite with a narrow lower jaw?! No clue, lol.

Right now I am cancelling my vet appt with my current vet, as I am very displeased with their service - and pushing of Science Diet, etc. Calling around tomorrow to find one that cares! I wish vets listed if they were poodle lovers or not!


----------



## Tymaca (Oct 13, 2011)

liljaker said:


> were close to bleeding after he chewed on a bully --


Zoe's started bleeding the 1st day we had her while chewing on a nylabone. That shouldn't happen! She isn't even an aggressive chewer. Makes the raw seem even more sensible now. Will you try that too with Sunny?


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

My Aussie had tartar when he was 13 and the vet suggested a professional cleaning (he had one when he was younger too). I did not want him put under at his advanced age and instead fed him raw meaty bones. The transformation of his teeth was amazing and he no longer needed a tooth cleaning. Swizzle is fed raw and his teeth are pearly white. With my Aussie I had tried everything else - every dental rinse, dental chews and daily brushing and it was not till he got the raw bones that I saw an improvement in his teeth. You can also get a tool to take off tartar off their teeth. My niece does this and even her two rescues are great about allowing it once she got them use to it. I am excited about your Tymaca. It sounds like you got yourself a great girl.


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

I will switch him later. I have only had him 7 weeks and well, so much of his world changed, that the only thing the same is his name of Sunny. I am trying to get his food worked out similar to what he had in Canada -- so he is on grain free kibble (CORE Wellness) and some Stella & Chewy raw chicken patties. I will switch him totally soon. I am off to get some RMB tomorrow so he can start chewing a bit. The dental spray, per reviews, is supposed to help greatly. I hope so, as I won't put him under for teeth cleaning -- he was neutered only 2 months ago, so that's enough for a while.


----------



## Tymaca (Oct 13, 2011)

liljaker said:


> I will switch him later. I have only had him 7 weeks and well, so much of his world changed, that the only thing the same is his name of Sunny.
> I am off to get some RMB tomorrow so he can start chewing a bit.


I hear ya on the change. I have only had Zoe for 6 days! What is RMB?! Raw meat bone?? I am so clueless!!!


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Sounds like Base Narrow Canines to me.


----------



## Lilah+Jasper (May 13, 2010)

liljaker said:


> I have started using Leba III (spray 2X day)


This has fabulous reviews. Are you pleased with it? Right now I use OxyFresh and I can see improvement but not enough in my opinion.


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

Lilah+Jasper said:


> This has fabulous reviews. Are you pleased with it? Right now I use OxyFresh and I can see improvement but not enough in my opinion.


I have only used the spray for about 8 days.....but yes the reviews are great. I am hoping this will do the trick. It was recommended by the breeder's vet in Canada, which is why I gave it a try.


----------



## 2719 (Feb 8, 2011)

ChocolateMillie said:


> Sounds like Base Narrow Canines to me.


Yes a scissor bite would be desired and it sounds like the canine was piercing the upper palate so they shaved it down.

I also use oxyfresh in drinking water and I would say it works more as a preventative than an actual tartar remover. If the tartar is really thick you can sometimes remove it with your thumbnail by scrapping it. But I think she would much more enjoy a Raw Meaty Bone than you scrapping it.


----------



## Lilah+Jasper (May 13, 2010)

truelovepoodles said:


> I also use oxyfresh in drinking water and I would say it works more as a preventative than an actual tartar remover. If the tartar is really thick you can sometimes remove it with your thumbnail by scrapping it. But I think she would much more enjoy a Raw Meaty Bone than you scrapping it.


I never thought of it as a preventative - thanks for that perspective. I have toyed with the idea of rmb's but my husband is so adamant that I not do this. It's funny that I pretty much have free reign when it comes to all of the pets, except this :argh: I am trying to get him used to the idea  It is not out of the question and a viable option IMHO!

Maybe I should show him some of the before and after pics in some of the other threads...


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

Here are the "before and after" pics from the Leba III.

Lebalab Inc


----------



## Lilah+Jasper (May 13, 2010)

liljaker - those are amazing!

For the application: are the teeth rinsed with the drops and water or are they drinking the water as a part of their daily intake? Is there an option for direct application? How are you doing it?


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

INSTRUCTIONS 

Keep Leba III at room temperature, away from direct sunlight. 
Give pet no water, no food or anything that could dilute Leba III,
1/2 hr before and 1/2 hr after treatment. Prevent grooming after
treatment so that Leba III will remain in the mouth. 
For best results use no other dental products while using Leba III.
If you wish to brush your pet's teeth use only water on the toothbrush.

ADMINISTRATION: 
Spray Leba III in the pet's mouth,on the tongue area. Leba III will mix with the saliva,
and all the teeth and gums will receive treatment.


QUANTITY: 
- pets under 22kg/50lbs : 1 spray per treatment
- pets over 22kg/50lbs : 2 sprays per treatment


FREQUENCY:
To clean teeth initially give treatments twice a day, morning and night. It will
take more or less time depending on the breed, age and genetics. You should see
improvement in 4 to 6 weeks but continue twice a day until the teeth are all clean. 
Then proceed with the maintenance program.


MAINTENANCE PROGRAM: 
Every pet has a different chemistry & their maintenance schedule will vary.
After the initial cleaning, space out the treatments gradually, until you find the necessary
frequency for your pet. Some pets will require daily treatment while others may require less often.
If the tartar comes back increase the frequency.

________________

If the pet doesn't like the spray, you can also use an eye dropper right on the tongue. Sunny is fine, I just spray on his tongue. Try to do before we go for a walk, since he isn't supposed to eat/drink anything for 1/2 hour after administering.


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

I am also concerned, since he does have a little bleeding at the gum line --- and that can signal trouble. My vet wants to do a "quick" 10 minute scale/clean, but he still would be put out. He has agreed to wait a month and see how this works.

I noticed today a little blood spot on a bully --- so I am watching it closely.

He has not been on raw but do think some RMB would help.


----------



## Lilah+Jasper (May 13, 2010)

Thanks liljaker!!! 

Lilah's teeth look great. Poor Jasper came to us with awful teeth. He has improved but I'm still not satisfied. The Leba III is now on my shopping list 

BTW, Sunny reminds me so much of my Lilah. Such cute pics of him in your signature line.


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

Thanks. I have had him for 7 weeks now --- slow going, but he is getting used to city life and sounds, etc., I have been uploading photos in his album if you are interested. Do you have pics of Lilah in an album?

He is just under 15" and about 18 pounds.


----------



## Lilah+Jasper (May 13, 2010)

Yes I do 

I just looked at your album - Sunny is just darling! I especially like the one where he is looking at the tv lol


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

Great album you have. Great looking spoos! Sunny is the mpoos I guess! He watches my computer screen and loves watching youtube dog show (poodle of course) videos. He actually growls at the screen sometimes -- guess when there is someone he doesn't particularly like! Yes, he loves TV. From the lack of a groom in the pic, it was when I first got him; he still watches tv all the time.


----------



## Lilah+Jasper (May 13, 2010)

LOL - Lilah & Jasper both react to the tv but Lilah will watch it on occasion.

The first few pics of Lilah in the album where she has an unbalanced crazy cut :ahhhhh: We've since changed groomers


----------



## georgiapeach (Oct 9, 2009)

The bleeding of the gums should ease once they become healthier. I'd continue the rmb's or nylabones to help clean the teeth/strengthen the gums. My MIL's cockapoo had horrible teeth when we first took her in last February, but with a much improved diet (either Wellness Core or TOTW), and access to nylabones, they're nearly clean now. She has one canine that's still bad, but it's slowly getting better. I may get her a dental if they're not all clean by February (pet dental month - my vet runs a cleaning special that month). 

Last week I purchased some PetzLife Oral Care Gel that I'm brushing on all of my dogs' teeth every 3 days (Potsie, cockapoo, Rosie, and yorkie-poo, Paxton) and I hope it's causing an improvement - we'll see, with continued use. 

My daughter's yorkie-poo came to live with us recently and his teeth are a hot mess! I started the PetzLife on him tonight, too. Poor thing, his gums bled a little from just the light brushing I gave his teeth tonight. They should get better with regular care. I've heard that yorkies have notoriously bad teeth and gums, and they have to have regular care, which this dog has not had.


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

Right. As mentioned, I started with the Leba III and he's been on it maybe 8/9 days, and already I see an improvement -- his front teeth are almost pure white. Apparently it may take 4/6 weeks for improvement but I am happy so far. I also have some rmb's and have been lightly brushing, massaging gums, too.


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

My 9 month old puppy was getting a little bit of tartar on her back teeth. I realized I hadn't given her a good meaty bone lately. I used a raw beef rib and it cleaned it right up.


----------

